# Mail : dossiers utilisés en IMAP



## sebmeunier (20 Février 2011)

J'utilise plusieurs périphériques pour  réceptionner mes mails, le principal étant mon MacBook avec le logiciel  Mail. L'adresse de mon provider internet était configurée jusqu'à  présent en POP et j'ai vu que le protocole IMAP était désormais  possible. J'ai donc voulu en changer. Sous Mail, ça coince pour les  dossiers des éléments envoyés et de la corbeille. Il n'utilise pas les  dossiers "par défaut" de mon provider (sent items et trash) mais crée  les siens, à partir desquels il va créer des raccourcis dans sa propre  interface. Sur mon Nokia E72, je peux déterminer quels répertoires  synchroniser, mais sans garantie qu'il utilise les répertoires du  provider. On sait changer ça ? En clair, comment faire pour faire  correspondre les répertoires du logiciel (Mail ou autres) et ceux du  provider ?


Moi, j'ai une autre question : "comment faire, pour qu'avant de poster, certains membres prennent le temps de lire les annonces "à lire avant de poster", lorsqu'il y en a en tête du forum où ils comptent le faire ? 

On déménage !


----------



## schwebb (20 Février 2011)

Hello,



sebmeunier a dit:


> En clair, comment faire pour faire  correspondre les répertoires du logiciel (Mail ou autres) et ceux du  provider ?



Tout dépend du provider, et tout est probablement expliqué dans l'aide fournie par ce provider. 

Par exemple, avec Gmail, les dossiers imap qui doivent apparaître (ou pas) dans Mail se gèrent dans les paramètres du comptes Gmail, avec de simples cases à cocher. 

Ensuite, il faut suivre les recommandations du provider pour les réglages dans les préférences de Mail.


----------



## sebmeunier (20 Février 2011)

L'IMAP, c'est encore tout nouveau chez eux et je n'ai rien vu de probant dans le matériel mis à disposition. Mais de toutes façons, le problème est le même pour Gmail. Comment faire pour que les dossiers "standards" de Gmail soient utilisés par Mail ?


----------



## schwebb (20 Février 2011)

sebmeunier a dit:


> L'IMAP, c'est encore tout nouveau chez eux et je n'ai rien vu de probant dans le matériel mis à disposition. Mais de toutes façons, le problème est le même pour Gmail. Comment faire pour que les dossiers "standards" de Gmail soient utilisés par Mail ?



Comme je le dis ci-dessus: en allant dans les paramètres de Gmail (onglet Libellés, puis cocher ou décocher «afficher en imap», de mémoire).

Ainsi, dans Mail tu retrouves tes dossiers imap exactement comme dans Gmail.


----------



## sebmeunier (20 Février 2011)

Mais cela semble différent dans Gmail dans la mesure où il utilise des libellés, sorte d'étiquettes, plutôt que des dossiers. Ce n'est pas du tout le cas auprès de mon provider où deux dossiers co-existent.

Puis, même si je n'affiche que certains dossiers, rien ne dit que Mail utilisera ceux-ci pour y placer les messages envoyés ou effacés.


----------



## schwebb (20 Février 2011)

sebmeunier a dit:


> Mais cela semble différent dans Gmail dans la mesure où il utilise des libellés, sorte d'étiquettes, plutôt que des dossiers. Ce n'est pas du tout le cas auprès de mon provider où deux dossiers co-existent.
> 
> Puis, même si je n'affiche que certains dossiers, rien ne dit que Mail utilisera ceux-ci pour y placer les messages envoyés ou effacés.



C'est bien pour cela qu'il faut lire l'aide fournie par les providers. 

Les libellés de Gmail s'affichent sous forme de BAL dans Mail. Je te joins une capture d'écran, sur laquelle on voit dans la section Gmail en ligne que mes libellés persos (Amis-famille, Apple me.com, Divers, Hotmail et Poubelle) sont présentés dans Mail sous forme de BAL.

Pour ton provider, en lisant l'aide et en jouant avec les BAL de Mail, tu parviendras probablement à un réglage qui te convienne.


EDITH: oups, oublié la capture!


----------



## sebmeunier (20 Février 2011)

Gmail est un bon exemple. Chez moi, quand j'envoie un message avec mon compte Gmail depuis Mail, l'élément envoyé apparaît dans le dossier "éléments envoyés", sous la catégorie Gmail et non dans l'arborescence Gmail elle-même.

Pour l'aide du provider, elle est encore inexistante ou quasi.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

Un aperçu des boites de réception de Mail :


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

Un autre aperçu > Boite Gmail : >


----------



## sebmeunier (22 Février 2011)

Ouais, mais quand t'envoies un mail, il apparait dans quoi ? 

Messages envoyés > Gmail ou Gmail > Gmail > Messages envoyés ?


----------



## schwebb (22 Février 2011)

sebmeunier a dit:


> Ouais, mais quand t'envoies un mail, il apparait dans quoi ?
> 
> Messages envoyés > Gmail ou Gmail > Gmail > Messages envoyés ?



Chez moi, les deux. Et c'est normal: la partie du haut représente Mail, la partie du bas (dossier blanc) représente Gmail en ligne.

Donc un mail que tu écris depuis ton Mac apparaîtra en haut ET en bas. Un mail que tu écris depuis l'interface en ligne ou depuis un iPhone, par exemple, apparaîtra en bas MAIS PAS en haut.


----------



## sebmeunier (22 Février 2011)

Ah okay, je comprends. C'est dommage que la seule interface utilisée ne soit pas celle de Gmail en ligne. Par contre, ça n'a pas l'air d'être le même système avec Belgacom Skynet. Là-bas, il crée bien des dossiers supplémentaires, sans utliser le dossier par défaut "éléments envoyés".


----------



## schwebb (22 Février 2011)

Dans ce cas, tu pourrais par exemple rediriger tes mails Belgacom sur une adresse Gmail, et n'avoir comme interface dans Mail que les dossiers imap de Gmail, que tu organiserais plus souplement.

Personnellement, je redirige sur mon adresse Gmail principale deux autres adresses Gmail, une adresse Hotmail et une adresse me.com.
Sur la session de Tendre Amour, ce sont aussi deux autres adresses Gmail, plus deux Orange.


----------



## k_bechara (24 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème que Sebmeunier sauf que moi le message envoyé n'apparaît que dans le dossier envoyé créé automatiquement par Mail et pas dans celui de la boite IMAP du provider (OVH).
Ce qui est bizzare c'est que quand j'envoies un mail de mon Iphone ou du webmail d'OVH le mail envoyé apparait bien dans le dossier configuré alors que quand le mail est envoyé depuis mon Mac le mail apparait seulement dans le dossier Envoyés du Mac...

Any Ideas?

Merci par avance et Joyeuses Pâques


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Avril 2011)

Dans mon souvenir c'est la fonction que l'on trouve dans le menu BAL de Mail  "Utiliser cette boîte aux lettres pour..." qui permet de lier une BAL du serveur à une BAL crée par Mail.

'+


----------



## k_bechara (24 Avril 2011)

Exact! Ca fonctionne. Merci beaucoup je crois que je n'aurais jamais trouvé seul...


----------



## sebmeunier (8 Mai 2012)

Petit up'. Je viens de recevoir mon BlackBerry alors j'en ai profité pour refaire un peu de recherches à ce sujet.

Finalement, j'ai trouvé une solution. J'ai décoché toutes les cases "_stocker les messages sur le serveur_" dans les paramètres du compte de sorte que je ne consulte mes mails que dans un seul dossier : l'interface Gmail en ligne (comme le disait schwebb). Ainsi, aucune copie n'est gardée en local, j'accède à mes mails comme depuis l'interface en ligne.







Sauf que, pour la boite de réception, on n'a pas la possibilité de choisir cette option. Du coup, quand j'efface un nouveau mail reçu dans le dossier "Tous les messages", sa copie reste visible dans la boîte de réception locale de Mail (au-dessus) et une notification est toujours visible tant que je ne l'ai pas consulté. Comment faire en sorte que l'on puisse synchroniser ceci ?



Le Gognol a dit:


> Dans mon souvenir c'est la fonction que l'on trouve dans le menu BAL de Mail "Utiliser cette boîte aux lettres pour..." qui permet de lier une BAL du serveur à une BAL crée par Mail.
> 
> '+


Cette fonction est pratique mais du coup, les dossiers disparaissent de l'interface "en ligne" pour être visible dans la structure locale des boîtes aux lettres de Mail au-dessus. Si l'on active ceci, il garde donc d'office une copie locale ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h31 ----------

Par contre, les mails que j'ai effacé via Mail ou via le webmail restent visibles sur mon BlackBerry...

Serait-ce lié à ce que j'ai expliqué ou à une des options que j'ai activées ci-dessous (c'était la seule façon de s'assurer que les mails effacés allaient dans la corbeille) ?


----------

